# WH40k Magazines



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So this thread is going to be a collection of various magazine covers based off of our magazines today... just 40k style.










Edit: I forgot to change the date :grin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's another one; this one was a bit trickier to replicate, but I got close as possible.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

heh those are genius, nice work :victory:

Is this a 1 man show or are you open to submissions?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, this is a pretty cleaver idea! Cant wait to see more weird stuff...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a one man show. I got a whole load of ideas. Suggestions are open as well.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> This is a one man show. I got a whole load of ideas. Suggestions are open as well.


Heh fair enough. I might make one for fun and PM it to you anyway 

Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Terrorizer Magazine: British Heavy Metal Magazine for those who do not know. Some of the text might be hard to read, but its the best I could do.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd hate to see a playboy or hustler 40k version it would be all slanneshi


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

XD good stuff that you can make!

+rep


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try to post more soon


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Well played mate, serioulsy brightend my night shift up thanks


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

HAhaHAhahHAHhahaHAhahhAHahHAH


----------

